
Nginx author was arrested in Russia - lsh123
https://m.habr.com/ru/company/itsumma/blog/479942/
======
DyslexicAtheist
google translate:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&u=https%3...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fm.habr.com%2Fru%2Fcompany%2Fitsumma%2Fblog%2F479942%2F)

...

> _UPD No. 2: According to unconfirmed reports, Sysoev and Konovalov were
> detained._

The "unconfirmed reports" seems to be one isolated tweet. It's in Russian. Any
native speaker who could verify?
[https://twitter.com/igorippolitov/status/1205106534038089731](https://twitter.com/igorippolitov/status/1205106534038089731)

so I correct that this is currently still speculation?

